# colt sights



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Trying to fine rear sight adj./fixed for colt commander that you do not have to mill slide and will work with front stock sight.
thanks for help


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

You might try brownells. THEY HAVE EVERYTHING!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Try the Colt site.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Rear sights........*

Most adjustable sights will require a higher front sight. MMC made a low-profile sight years ago that might work with a stock front. Millett makes an excellent rear sight, but I believe it, too, requires a taller front sight.

Try Brownell's or Midway, I'm pretty sure one will fill your need.

But most rear sights that don't stand up too high will require milling the slide.

Bob Wright

P.S. I just browsed Millett, Bo-Mar, MMC and Williams, all require coresponding front sight blades.


----------

